# City of edinburgh



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone a photo of the above..I think it was the fourth to bear the name formerly called melporle(i think) used as a troopshipp in WW1 and scrapped in 1929 ?????


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Les

Is this the one your looking for

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/City of Edinburgh-02.html


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

gdynia said:


> Les
> 
> Is this the one your looking for
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/City of Edinburgh-02.html


If she was the one that was a troopship in WW1 yes thankyou verymuch


----------



## Richard C (Oct 24, 2007)

According to Merchant Fleets--Ellerman Lines by Duncan Hawes
That is indeed the one>
Originally named Maplemore built in 1899,trooping and horse carrying to South Africa during the Boer war
1901 aquired by City line renamed City of Edinburgh.
1914 taken over for carrying B.E.F Troops Liverpool-France.
Broken up May 1929

Richard


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Richard C said:


> According to Merchant Fleets--Ellerman Lines by Duncan Hawes
> That is indeed the one>
> Originally named Maplemore built in 1899,trooping and horse carrying to South Africa during the Boer war
> 1901 aquired by City line renamed City of Edinburgh.
> ...


Thanks richard !!.But what did the HT stand for ????


----------



## Richard C (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry Les, you`ve lost me.
Where did the HT come from----or am I being thick.

Richard


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Richard C said:


> Sorry Les, you`ve lost me.
> Where did the HT come from----or am I being thick.
> 
> Richard


definitely not no one seems to know what HT stands for !!.But i wonder if something you said has any bearing (horses and troops )???


----------



## Richard C (Oct 24, 2007)

Possibly Les.
Maybe if you explain where you saw `HT` or in what context that would help.
HT could also mean, Home Trade,(trading around the UK coast) if it was on some paperwork to do with the ship 

Richard


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Some one was doing some research on his grandfathers war service and found that to the backend of WW1 he returned to england on a ship called 
H.T CITY OF EDINBURGH towards the end of the war and he did not know what H.T stood for .He knows what s.s rms hmt etc but not H.T thats all !!


----------



## Richard C (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry Les,
Haven`t a clue,your guess is as good as anything.Maybe someone else will come up with something

Richard


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ht*

HT stands for Hired Transport and the often used HMT on photographs of troopships stands for Hired Military Transport. Regards, Roger


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Roger Bentley said:


> HT stands for Hired Transport and the often used HMT on photographs of troopships stands for Hired Military Transport. Regards, Roger


 Thanks roger thats cleared it up now !!!


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

lesbryan said:


> Thanks roger thats cleared it up now !!!


 but does clear it up ?? as the city of edinburgh was been used as what we know as a troopship to bring and send troops to the front !!


----------

